# GE dryer moisture sensor



## skiflyer (Apr 7, 2017)

Here's the answer from partselect.com

If anyone knows otherwise, please let me know as the given answer if useful, but doesn't solve my problem.

"thank you for your question. The sensor bars were part of the Lint Trap Duct Assembly. However, this part has been changed and updated. This part includes the duct felt seal (PS9861764) and gasket (PS2577674). NOTE: Per manufacturer this part no longer comes with the sensor bars. The sensor bars are no longer replaceable. I hope this helps"

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RAL238 (May 20, 2018)

skiflyer said:


> Here's the answer from partselect.com
> 
> If anyone knows otherwise, please let me know as the given answer if useful, but doesn't solve my problem.
> 
> ...


 Can you tell what the sensor bars connect to once the end disappears into the plastic? It almost looks like you could make your own replacement from a length of stainless steel wire.

Might this be the part you need? 

https://partsdr.com/part/we01x22074-moisture-sensor


https://www.applianceparts4all.com/ge-rod-sensor-we01x22074


----------



## skiflyer (Apr 7, 2017)

RAL238 said:


> Can you tell what the sensor bars connect to once the end disappears into the plastic? It almost looks like you could make your own replacement from a length of stainless steel wire.
> 
> 
> Might this be the part you need?
> ...


That looks like the part, but because the diagrams don't include it and the manufacturer says "no longer replaceable" no one can confirm for me. I'm hesitant to waste the money without any kind of confirmation. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RAL238 (May 20, 2018)

skiflyer said:


> That looks like the part, but because the diagrams don't include it and the manufacturer says "no longer replaceable" no one can confirm for me. I'm hesitant to waste the money without any kind of confirmation.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk



Both parts vendors have a 30 day return policy. If it's the wrong part, you'd be out the shipping charge, but I don't see where you have many options.


----------



## skiflyer (Apr 7, 2017)

Just to close the thread in case someone else needs the information in the future. I ordered the piece. It has the right dimension but a reverse bend. With some manual twisting I was able to make it work, but it's not a perfect fit and will likely become a hair and lint magnet over time.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

